# rope bridge on Weaver Cougar



## DaleF (Jun 29, 2011)

I got too sore using a butt strap saddle a few weeks ago so I am trying out a Weaver Cougar now. I took a week long arborist class last fall but do not recall anything about a rope bridge. What is the advantage? Any safety considerations? Is there any problem with just snapping into the D rings at each hip?
I am just working on trees on my farm. Currently taking down a large red oak leaning over a building.


----------



## scenescence (Jun 29, 2011)

Rope bridge is supposed to offer increased mobility. As far as safety there was a recall on some of the cougar bridges. I believe they replaced the yellow/black bridge with a black one. There was also a recall on the alum rings that were not stamped. Do a search for better details. The D rings are for your lanyard, use both d's one for each end. Stay safe.


----------



## RacerX (Jun 29, 2011)

If you're asking about attaching the climbing line to the two D's instead of the bridge then you answer is no you shouldn't. For one thing the rope bridge attaches directly to the leg loops which distributes your weight between your legs and waist. With a tie in only to the D's you're saddle will want to ride up over you hips which is very uncomfortable because it will force the leg loops right into your gonads. As mentioned there were some recalls for parts of these saddles. I believe that the black/yellow rope bridges were actually the ones that were OK.


----------



## DaleF (Jun 30, 2011)

My bridge is all black. I will call Bailey's to be sure. I've got an AMP 50kN carabiner that I will try on the bridge.


----------



## S2AMIKE (Jun 30, 2011)

*All Black Cougar Rope Bridge*

The Newest Rope brige is "All Black".
This is from Weaver just last week.
Mike @ Bailey's


----------



## Ghillie (Jun 30, 2011)

The ones currently shipping are all black. I just recieved two of them in the last couple of weeks. I got one in 2009 with yellow and black bridge, I replaced that bridge with velocity from Samson.

Great harnesses.


----------



## RacerX (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes the black/yellow bridges are OK. Here's some info from Sherrill:



> SAFETY RECALL ON WEAVER COUGAR SADDLE BRIDGES, 08/23/2010
> 
> 
> Attention SherrillTree
> ...


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 1, 2011)

So all the black and yellow bridges are no good? I bought a cougar a year or so ago and it didn't fit me at all. Only used it a couple times. It's for sale if anybody's interested.


----------



## RacerX (Jul 1, 2011)

Take a look at post #7. The black/yellow bridges are fine.


----------



## Bearcreek (Jul 1, 2011)

Got it. I was online multi-tasking. Must have hit the submit post button after you posted that. Thanks.


----------



## B_Turner (Dec 1, 2012)

The rope bridge on the cougar (I have one) does not give me warm fuzzy feelings. First bridge started to pull up cover tuffs within an hour, dealer told me that was very common for a while (09). Replacement black bridges were recalled later, but still reports are showing up of experienced climbers having their cougar rope bridge (black and yellow ones, not recalled ones) failing catastrophically and with no real warning. My brother knows a couple climbers that have had their cougar rope bridge fail, and other incidents are reported in other climbing forums including pics of broken bridges (break in middle).

Reportedly these are experienced climbers who had inspected their bridges and found nothing to make them nervous. Course impossible to say for sure.

Searching, I even found a climbing competiton organization made a ruling that competitors with a cougar saddle would be disqualified unless they brought proof their bridge was less than 6 months old. $140 a year to maintain a $225 saddle.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Dec 1, 2012)

*All Cougar bridges are unfit for use after 6 months!!!!*



VA-Sawyer said:


> This week I got a card in the mail from Weaver Leather. I will try to attach a scan of it, but the bottom line is they say the bridge needs to be replaced at the first sign of wear or every 6 months, whichever comes first. So my backup saddle will need 2 bridges a year if I only climb on it once ? I think that is unacceptable.
> 
> View attachment 232511



Click on attachment to read card. ( How do I link that thread to this one? )

As per Weaver, ALL Cougar bridges, no matter the color should be replaced after 6 months of age. 

Go back and read the thread this link came from. I have been following this issue ever since I bought a Cougar as a training saddle for an employee. Call Weaver at the 800 number and ask for Carlos. The people who answer the phones claim that there have been no problems, but Carlos was well aware of the failures when I talked to him. I put a new bridge on the Cougar in April. It is a spare saddle that hasn't been used since, but Weaver still tells me it needs to be changed before using again. They are dodging liability big time on this whole subject. I will NEVER buy Weaver crap again!


----------



## rtsims (Dec 1, 2012)

Liger - YouTube

Problem solved!


----------



## beastmaster (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah I had a weaver cougar also. Really liked that belt, but after the second recall I hung it up and it hasnt been wore. Our lifes depend on these makers. If their quality control is that bad as to have to potentially deadly problems in such a short time, well that is to much for me. I bought an,"edge", and mostly been happy with it.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Dec 1, 2012)

Do they allow Ligers in competitions ? I agree the Liger is a better saddle, but Weaver will not support any mods to the saddle, so if there is a failure and someone gets hurt, will your liability insurance cover you ? My agent told me that mods to 'life support' equipment would not be covered in the event of an accident. 

Rick


----------



## rtsims (Dec 1, 2012)

There's to many what ifs and what not in this biz. That's last on my list. My life hangs on the knots I tie, friction hitches I tie, crotches I choose, cuts I make etc. If one of these fails it's the same deal in my opinion.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 1, 2012)

You don't have to use a Weaver bridge, you can use pretty much anybody's or make your own out of anything you want. I realized I didn't like the bridge before I bought mine. You see a lot of stuff out there these days that it don't make sense to climb on if you know much about climbing.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Dec 1, 2012)

If you own the business and you get hurt, then I agree, liability isn't your biggest worry. On the other hand, if you supply a saddle that fails and kills or injures somebody else, then liability is your biggest worry. Every insurance company is looking for an excuse not to pay. The bigger the claim, the harder they try to avoid paying. If you provide a modified saddle, will you end up being on the hook if it fails? A branch failing is viewed as an accident, a modified saddle failing, may be treated as something else. I learned a lot about insurance companies during 25 years in aviation. Tis better to ask the questions before the accident happens, and get the answers in writing.

Rick


----------



## B_Turner (Dec 14, 2012)

Been considering converting my cougar to a liger, although I have a TM borrowed and screwing with the cougar seems sort of silly.

Anyway, I have been investigating rigging plate candidates for the liger and in case it might be helpful to anyone I am posting pics of two candidates. 

Shiny one Rock exotica and dark one CT. Both nicely made. 

RE more compact, seems a bit stouter (both rated 36kn), small holes a touch smaller for a stopper knot and the big hole nice and round shape for rope snap (half the reason I would go liger). It also comes in black.

CT slightly wider the long way (a plus or minus depending), rounder edges on holes for rope or webbing, and the big hole works with rope snap but a touch less elegant for that use (was not designed for snap of course).

So personal preference, but I am slightly leaning toward the RE (like the big hole for rope snap) and a short sewn loop similar to stock for connecting to legstrap to keep in place and allow me more control over the direction the bridge pulls on my harness. Both would work, and I think the CT is the more common choice.

Naturally I am not encouraging or endorsing any saddle modication. You alone are responsible for any extra risks. Just sharing info in case helpful to anyone.


----------



## B_Turner (Dec 17, 2012)

Had the plates on my saddle for a few days and it's a real improvement IMO over the stock bridge. My own rope bridge, using rings, can adjust the length, and can hang from a long lanyard on the side connections now. Using velocity, but with the holes so big on both plates (bigger than ergo or TM) I am going to try vortex just for a slightly bigger knot.

In terms of the plates, I think either the RE or CT plates would have worked very similarly.

Now if the side D's were adjustable it would be great. When I picked out the saddle a few years ago, the saddle size that fit me otherwise had the rings too far back and kind of pinches after a while with spurs.


----------



## B_Turner (Dec 18, 2012)

I am kind of beating this topic to death, but....

Of the liger mods I have seen, everyone (including me) has run the biggest hole forward as a connection point.

If a person did not care about having an extra large hole on their rope bridge connection plate (like the ergo, for example), I think it might make more sense to reverse the plate and put both the upper and leg straps through the big hole (which would then be toward the back/outside).

This is how all stock saddle plates I have seen are. Again, look at the buckinghams. 

It would help the one very minor issue my liger setup has, which is the rope kind of pulls the plate "inside out" because the rope bridge hole is further to the outside than the connecting straps holes.

No biggie, but kind of inelegant. I think reversing the plate orientation would have the rope pulling from inside the connection strap so the plate would not flip over....

Anyone tried this orientation with the straps both through the biggest hole in the plate?


----------



## Jeffsaw (Dec 22, 2012)

I just replaced my rope bridge on my new Cougar saddle. The inner rope is orange as per Weaver's recommendation. Is this right and should I replace it in 6 months or just use a favorite, tried and true rope or what? I don't have the knowledge to decide which is the right choice.


----------



## Eoghan (Feb 26, 2013)

*cougar rope bridge swap*



Jeffsaw said:


> I just replaced my rope bridge on my new Cougar saddle. The inner rope is orange as per Weaver's recommendation. Is this right and should I replace it in 6 months or just use a favorite, tried and true rope or what? I don't have the knowledge to decide which is the right choice.



I have been riding this "doubled" setup for a while now and really like it. Its 2 lengths of Tachyon double fisherman to each other through the stock "stamped" rings. The primary load is carried by the short length on the ISC pulley and is backed unloaded by the longer length on a swivel. Slightly longer than the sketchy stock bridge. Provides alot more articulation for work positioning and I am alot more confident in the saddle. I just can't handle second guessing my equipment, so this works for me.

*PS I am not condoning mods to safety equipment BTW*

View attachment 281664


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 10, 2013)

I Ligered my Cougar last night. I used SMC small rigging plates and Samson Bigfoot for the bridge. I put a CMI pulley on the bridge but I plan on putting a Rock swivel on next week. Today will be my first day using it so I'll report back.


----------



## joezilla11 (Jul 12, 2013)

Let us know how u liked it. I ligered my puma but it felt like it made the leg straps ride higher. I never really spent any time in but I was unsure of comfort so I took it off and just tied to the rings. Been planning on trying it out just haven't taken the time to set it up again.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 13, 2013)

Well, I used the Liger all week. I need to adjust the straps on the belt a little snugger. The roll stitching may impede that some so I may need to do a little stitching work there. But I Really like the extra length of the bridge. 
I'm not the most graceful climber anyone has ever seen, unless I'm the first climber they've seen :msp_smile:
But I do feel good and secure. I can see and inspect the entire bridge system easily.


----------



## StrataTree (Jul 13, 2013)

The op's question needs further input....
Don't "tie in" to your side D rings..
What harness is he using? 
Maybe I missed something...
But there should be another tie in option, if not a rope bridge then perhaps floating double D's or?
Side D's are only for lanyards, fliplines.


----------



## joezilla11 (Jul 14, 2013)

Tramp did that throw off the center of gravity? I'm thinking that extra hole could be a good spot for a figure 8 and out of the way of your hitch.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 14, 2013)

joezilla11 said:


> Tramp did that throw off the center of gravity? I'm thinking that extra hole could be a good spot for a figure 8 and out of the way of your hitch.




It definitely changed the center of gravity. Less tension around the waist as its adjusted right now. I've been planning on trying an 8 in the upper hole. 
I'm going to adjust the roll stitching on the waist adjustment straps. But withoutthe extension straps of the factory bridge rings it may be inevitable. 
I actually like that the leg straps rotate some to the outside. . Its more comfortable for me.


----------



## smokey01 (Jul 14, 2013)

tramp bushler said:


>



Tramp, I was wondering about your stopper knot? I don't know what is recommended for your bridge. Below is a photo of other knot recommendations. Excuse me if this does not apply to your case, I don't own what you have.








View attachment 304532


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 14, 2013)

OK Smoke ; I'll check into that knot. The reccomended one. It's not readily apparent how to tie it. The stopper knot has been working this past week but I was going to put a few stitches in it just for added security. 

Thank you for the heads up. I'll see if I can find a yt vids of it.


----------



## smokey01 (Jul 15, 2013)

tramp bushler said:


> OK Smoke ; I'll check into that knot. The reccomended one. It's not readily apparent how to tie it. The stopper knot has been working this past week but I was going to put a few stitches in it just for added security.
> 
> Thank you for the heads up. I'll see if I can find a yt vids of it.



Just an observation on my part since I don't own one. The photo I attached is a regular double overhand stopper used for another brand of harness, the knot you have is just one small step from the double overhand. I did a vid on stopper knots used for the hitch hiker that may be interesting (or not) to you. see Hitch Hiker Stopper Knot vs. Stevedore Stopper Knot in my signature.
The thing about the stitching is that you can't take it out in a climb say you wanted to change the ring for a swivel etc.
Anyways, 
cheers


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm using a CMI pulley on the bridge. But it want to go to a swivel pulley for it. I'll check your vid. Thanks


----------

